# Recon mission for Grassi21



## Greg (Aug 25, 2008)

This is right in Southbury:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=191

http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=7819


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2008)

:lol:  After clicking the first link, the first thought that popped into my head was "Where's Waldo?" - imagine my surprise with the 2nd link.  :lol:

Grassi - Do you accept this mission?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2008)

i won't be around on the 30th for the trail building but i am willing to go over and take a look.  possibly onee night this week.  stay tuned...


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i won't be around on the 30th for the trail building but i am willing to go over and take a look.  possibly onee night this week.  stay tuned...



Cool! You need a GPS.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cool! You need a GPS.



well that put a damper on things.  i don't have a gps.  is this trail they are working on unmarked at the moment?  or is it a marked trail that they are getting MTB ready?


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> well that put a damper on things.  i don't have a gps.  is this trail they are working on unmarked at the moment?  or is it a marked trail that they are getting MTB ready?



No idea. My GPS comment was meant more that it would be nice to log your track rather than to use as a route finding tool. I don't know much about this place, but it seems like there has been a lot of trail work this summer. I'd imagine that some of it is rideable.

So...there's your assignment soldier. Now head out and report back asap.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> No idea. My GPS comment was meant more that it would be nice to log your track rather than to use as a route finding tool. I don't know much about this place, but it seems like there has been a lot of trail work this summer. I'd imagine that some of it is rideable.
> 
> So...there's your assignment soldier. Now head out and report back asap.



the weather looks good the next couple of days.  this spot is a couple of miles from where i put my boat in the water.


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2008)

I would love to have a trail system right in my town, no matter how small.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

gonna check this place out tonight after work.  i will bring the old camera incase i see something interesting.  here comes the rigid rider...


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> here comes the rigid rider...


Nice name for your steed!  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

Have fun!   Curious to hear how it is.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Have fun!   Curious to hear how it is.



Likewise. If it's cool, I'll definitely head Chris's way to check it out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mission Complete

Agent Ridgid Rider reporting in.  George C Waldo State Park is just 10 minutes from my place.  Hit the parking lot at 3:40.  Riding by 3:45.  I rode for just under an hour only taking breaks to snap pics.  Take my report with a grain of salt.  I had no map, and no clue what to look for.  I know they are doing some trail building stuff on Saturday so for all I know I was in the wrong place.  Our even better, I didn't find the new stuff.  Fun ride.  I'll try to let the pics do the talking...

*Parking Area*







*Trailhead - Trail starts out as a fire road I guess you would call it*






*Getting narrower*






*Trail is a gradual decline down to the Housatonic River*


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

*The Housy*






*At this point the trail was dissappointing until I turned to go back and saw what looked like the start of a single track...*






*The single track (what I assumed to be the trail) ran along the Housy, if you look to the right in many of these upcoming shots you will see it right off the trail, really tight in some areas*


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Nice tree run *


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

*I saw this sign just as the trail started to become rock and root free.  I rode past the sign for a couple of minutes and then turned back.*






*On the way back, this one gives a good idea how close you are to the water in spots.*






*One nice climb on the way back.  Looks steeper in person.  Nice rocks sprawled across the top section*


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

Not sure how they create MTB trails.  But if you bang a left at that Northeast Utility sign (away from the river) you can create a loop that leads back to the parking lot through the woods.  I believe the total area of the park is 140 acres.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice work Chris.  Looks like some decent terrain in there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

upon further examination of that sign, it doesn't say no trespassing or private property.  could it just be a marker and they allow public use?  i rode past the sign for a couple of minutes before i turned around.  but the trail did appear to continue....


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet, Chris! Nice job. Time for some additional exploration it seems. I'd be happy to head over there and explore with you.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sweet, Chris! Nice job. Time for some additional exploration it seems. I'd be happy to head over there and explore with you.



Fo sho.  If I had a GPS or better knowledge of the area I would have messed around more.  Had to get back for a walk with the fam.  

Let me know when.  We could crack some beers at my place after the ride.  Anyone else interested? :beer:


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Fo sho.  If I had a GPS or better knowledge of the area I would have messed around more.  Had to get back for a walk with the fam.
> 
> Let me know when.  We could crack some beers at my place after the ride.  Anyone else interested? :beer:



Propose something in T&E. I'm down.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Propose something in T&E. I'm down.



I will propose something fo sho, fo sho.  Post ride cigars are great. ;-) 8)


----------



## Gremf (Sep 5, 2008)

Saw the comment over on Crankfire and thought I would chime in, especially after doing trail work at Waldo last weekend.

If you go to my blog using the Trail Work Link you'll find a little map that I made a some parts of the trail.

The trail starts on the left about 50 to 100 yards in from the gate and I think it's marked with two red flags.  The entire trail is marked with red tape and flags.

All those trails you found are actually fishermen trails.  Paula envisions hooking into those trails at some point but right now she is busy with the main trail.

Weather depending, I might try to get out there this weekend and do some mapping.  The trail is rough and I would recommend riding it FS.  Rigid is pretty daring.  If you want some great trail for riding rigid check out the Upper Gussy Trail in Upper Paugussett State Forest, Newtown.  I am building this one and it's great on my rigid 69er.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 5, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Saw the comment over on Crankfire and thought I would chime in, especially after doing trail work at Waldo last weekend.
> 
> If you go to my blog using the Trail Work Link you'll find a little map that I made a some parts of the trail.
> 
> ...



Welcome to Alpinezone!

You beat me to it!  If my power didn't go out I would have posted sooner.  I went for a ride while the wife pushed the baby stroller and the dogs ran along side.  We took the fire road to the housy and back.  As we were leaving my wonderful wife pointed out the red flags!  We were heading out so I sent the wife home with our son and spent just 5 minutes checking out the new trail that is marked off.  I picked up a hard tail (Cannondale F5) on Wednesday and was dying to ride some stuff like I found on the trail.   Very cool from what I saw.  I liked those breaks in the stone walls.  I bailed out before that first little climb.  If the weather isn't horrible I am going to try to get back on Sunday morning around 9 am or so to check the rest of the trail out.

When is the next trail building session at Waldo?  I wanted to pitch in last time but we were up at the Cape.  I would love to help out since I live just 10 minutes away.  I have a feeling Waldo will be a regular spot for me.  Thanks for the suggestion in Newtown as well.


----------



## Greg (Sep 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I have a feeling Waldo will be a regular spot for me.



Let me know once you figure it out. I'd definitely ride it with you.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Let me know once you figure it out. I'd definitely ride it with you.



Give me an idea of what might work for you (weekend or weekday) and I will post something in TandE.  It would be cool to get a few other AZ MTBers in on the ride.  And of course beers at my place for those that are interested.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 6, 2008)

Hopefully Hanna will bug out by Sunday but it will be pretty slick in there.  Still it might be worth a spin.  Let me know when you are thinking of hitting it.  I live in Newtown, next to Upper Paugussett but can be there in about 15 mins.

Not sure when Paula is planning on the next session but I will definitely attend because I am getting more and more ideas for future trail building activities.

Edit:  Looks like I can ride Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Hopefully Hanna will bug out by Sunday but it will be pretty slick in there.  Still it might be worth a spin.  Let me know when you are thinking of hitting it.  I live in Newtown, next to Upper Paugussett but can be there in about 15 mins.
> 
> Not sure when Paula is planning on the next session but I will definitely attend because I am getting more and more ideas for future trail building activities.
> 
> Edit:  Looks like I can ride Sunday afternoon!



Gremf  I am flexible on the time.  The wife is taking our son somewhere in the afternoon so I am pretty open.  What is the milage on the loop?  I don't have a GPS.... yet.    I'll check back here later tonight once we see what the storm does today.

I was checking out your pics from Paugussett.  Looking forward to getting over there soon. :beer:


----------



## Gremf (Sep 6, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Gremf  I am flexible on the time.  The wife is taking our son somewhere in the afternoon so I am pretty open.  What is the milage on the loop?  I don't have a GPS.... yet.    I'll check back here later tonight once we see what the storm does today.
> 
> I was checking out your pics from Paugussett.  Looking forward to getting over there soon. :beer:



The trail that I am building is relatively easy compared to what's going in at Waldo.  My trail, the Upper Gussy Trail, is multi-use, which means it has to accommodate horses.  So, to make it interesting I have been adding more and more features to make it fun.  

The best ride is one that I led a couple of weeks ago:  Upper Paugessett:  Gnarly Singletrack.  Which is basically Fire Road to White trail to Blue Trail (Head north at the two oak trees), to intersection with trail near Pond Brook that goes due south (up hill) back to the fire road.  Left (east) on the fire road till you find a tree with two engineer tapes (green) wrapped around it (this is start of the gussy trail).  This heads south.  Follow it till you hit another fire road/jeep road, keep going south till you hit a dirt road (Sanford Road).  Continue south till you get to the entrance to the forest again, and ride back to the lot.

I am going to put up an all encompassing trail map on the Upper Gussy Blog in the coming weeks.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2008)

Gremf said:


> I am going to put up an all encompassing trail map on the Upper Gussy Blog in the coming weeks.



Very nice.  Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2008)

Not looking good for tomorrow.  I would imagine the trails will be a mess.  Might hold off until Monday....


----------

